# What was yalls first fish



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Just wondering what you guys first fish was mine was a puffer from the surf in hatteras when i was 3.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine was a small mouth bass when I was about 14.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mine was a flounder in the St John's river in Fl when I was 6.


----------



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

My grandfather started me at 2 in local ponds. I used a cane pole for about 8 yrs. I guess my 1st. was a bluegill.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You expect me to remember that far back?? 

Might have been a CrappieOsoursus or a MegladonCatfish


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Black Drum from the Little Bridge when I was 5.............


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Shooter said:


> You expect me to remember that far back??
> 
> Might have been a CrappieOsoursus or a MegladonCatfish


They had fish back then?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jasonr said:


> They had fish back then?


Sure they did. He caught um with hand naped stone hooks.....HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bunch of 5-12" catfish at a beaver dam pond in VT when we camped there in the summers.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

pink snapper


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Small black seabass from the docks in Ocean City, MD with my Dad.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Sunfish on a hand line off a foot bridge on bread balls...

JAM


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Boy that brings back memories. I'd have to say Bluegill .Remember the day when all you needed was a hundred crickets ... I used to go to sleep at night dreaming of my bobber going under..


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll never forget it... around a 10" White Perch off a small pier!!! 

MYT


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Creek Chub caught off a string and saftey pin fishing the creek beside my house.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ranger Fishing said:


> My grandfather started me at 2 in local ponds. I used a cane pole for about 8 yrs. I guess my 1st. was a bluegill.


ditto



jasonr said:


> They had fish back then?


actually, he and everyone were a fish back then  That is if you believe that evolution business


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I caught a bluegill from the retention pond outside the hospital the day I was born.

No, probably a bluegill though.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

First fish I caught was a mullet.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

1963 Ormond Bch Fla


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Mine was a catfish in the mianus river in greenwich ct I was 5 years old and scared the $%*% out of me but my Father made me deal with it and I never looked back


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

My first was a bluegill at 4 with a canepole and worms.. My son's first was also a bluegill,at most 2yrs old.. I remember,cause he caught it with a spinning reel.. He never turned the crank on the reel,just ran backwards and pulled the fish to shore when the bobber went under...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Roach, sort of like a minnow that gets big. Sometimes a whopping 2-3 pounds


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

About a 9" brook trout from a stream by my house. Still catch em from that stream today.


----------



## big minnow (Dec 18, 2009)

Sunfish in the Neshaminy creek.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

No idea, but I can remember catching tons of fish before I was even old enough to start school. I grew up on a lake, so catching fish was a daily occurrence.

I do, however, remember the first (and only) time I speared a fish. I was about 8, and it took me 2 or 3 days. Floated along the bank of the cove on a foam boogie board or some such, and got him with a stick I had sharpened myself by scraping it on the driveway.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

*1st*

Croaker from the York river fishing with my grand daddy and father when I was 3...Seems like a long time ago..but I have been hooked since @ 1975!


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Tommy cod from the buttermilk bay narrows............


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

A Hinolea, that is a Hawaiian reef fish. A wrasse.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Showing my age...*

But it was a white perch...caught lots of them near the old Navy blimp base on the Pasquotank River. Was in the 1952 time frame. I was 5 and my dad would take me out most Saturdays in a 13' wooden skiff and shrimp was the bait of choice. Caught my first striper in Duke's Swamp in 1953 trolling a lure. The reel screwed up and I had to hand line it in--dad thought it was a snag but was a 8#'er. Dad passed away last Oct. @ 90 but turned me on to fishing early on. My first surf fishing happened in 1953 when I was six and that's my all I do now...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Spot off the old Ocean View Amusement park Fishing Pier.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

Al Kai said:


> A Hinolea, that is a Hawaiian reef fish. A wrasse.


You bet yer wrasse it was a Hinolea! LOL! Sorry about that, just couldn't help myself.

In 1965, at the ripe old age of 3, my 4 year old brother and I competed to catch our first fish at Lake Smith in VB. An entire dollar was at stake, fronted by dear old Dad. We casted at the same time and our floats went under at the same time. As we were cranking in those monster bluegills, I realized I was losing the battle, so I tossed my rod on my shoulder and ran up the hill behind us. Not only did my bobber pass my brothers, but my bluegill bounded out of the water and wizzed right by Dad's head. I didn't stop until I hit the parking lot. I turned around and Dad was litterally rolling on the ground laughing and dear brother was screaming "He Cheated"! Well, I thought I improvised, adapted and overcame. I ended up as the only 3 year old in the neighborhood with folding money in his pocket. I'm 48 now and my brother lives half a continent away. But he's my favorite fishing buddy, and we manage to get together a couple times a year to wet a line. But I never let him forget that cool day in May 1965. As a matter of fact that may be the only time I ever wupped his butt at anything.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

My old man was the first fish I caught.  

I was 3, we were fishing for Tilapia behind the Kahului Airport on Maui, and he was trying to cut the excess line off of the hook with his teeth. I had the rod in my hands, and turned to look at an egret flying over the marsh, HANAPAA!!!!

He cut the hook out of his tongue with a pair of *****, cauterized the wound with a cigarrette, and proceeded to show me how to catch fish. That was the day that I realized I would never be as bad ass as my old man. I was a WELL BEHAVED teenager, I was f*cken terrified.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Suds said:


> You bet yer wrasse it was a Hinolea! LOL! Sorry about that, just couldn't help myself.
> 
> In 1965, at the ripe old age of 3, my 4 year old brother and I competed to catch our first fish at Lake Smith in VB. An entire dollar was at stake, fronted by dear old Dad. We casted at the same time and our floats went under at the same time. As we were cranking in those monster bluegills, I realized I was losing the battle, so I tossed my rod on my shoulder and ran up the hill behind us. Not only did my bobber pass my brothers, but my bluegill bounded out of the water and wizzed right by Dad's head. I didn't stop until I hit the parking lot. I turned around and Dad was litterally rolling on the ground laughing and dear brother was screaming "He Cheated"! Well, I thought I improvised, adapted and overcame. I ended up as the only 3 year old in the neighborhood with folding money in his pocket. I'm 48 now and my brother lives half a continent away. But he's my favorite fishing buddy, and we manage to get together a couple times a year to wet a line. But I never let him forget that cool day in May 1965. As a matter of fact that may be the only time I ever wupped his butt at anything.


Sorry about that correct spelling is Hinalea, not hinolea but its still a wrasse


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

PoBenda said:


> My old man was the first fish I caught.
> 
> I was 3, we were fishing for Tilapia behind the Kahului Airport on Maui, and he was trying to cut the excess line off of the hook with his teeth. I had the rod in my hands, and turned to look at an egret flying over the marsh, HANAPAA!!!!
> 
> He cut the hook out of his tongue with a pair of *****, cauterized the wound with a cigarrette, and proceeded to show me how to catch fish. That was the day that I realized I would never be as bad ass as my old man. I was a WELL BEHAVED teenager, I was f*cken terrified.


lol.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Bluegill on a cane pole in SC. I was 8 yo.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Ranger Fishing said:


> My grandfather started me at 2 in local ponds. I used a cane pole for about 8 yrs. I guess my 1st. was a bluegill.


cane pole bluegill. age 4


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Last fall, in Avon I took my two brother in laws out on the beach one evening to fish for blues. I rigged them up with finger mullet , and got them both fishing.
Gene,72 had fished freshwater over the years and soon landed several nice blues. Meanwhile, Bob was getting bit but had not hooked up.
Finally, Bob hooked up and landed a nice two pound blue. As I unhooked it for him he commented that it was his first fish. I'm thinking first saltwater fish.
Nope, he said it was the first fish he had ever caught! Bob is 82 years old.
It made my day to see him land his first.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Russelpup said:


> Last fall, in Avon I took my two brother in laws out on the beach one evening to fish for blues. I rigged them up with finger mullet , and got them both fishing.
> Gene,72 had fished freshwater over the years and soon landed several nice blues. Meanwhile, Bob was getting bit but had not hooked up.
> Finally, Bob hooked up and landed a nice two pound blue. As I unhooked it for him he commented that it was his first fish. I'm thinking first saltwater fish.
> Nope, he said it was the first fish he had ever caught! Bob is 82 years old.
> It made my day to see him land his first.


I helped my cousin catch her first fish a year or to ago when she was three it was a 10 inch croaker and it was on her birthday


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

catfish at the potomac


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*It was either a hornyhead or an eel*

outta Blackwater River in Franklin County.


----------

